# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Weird-Looking, Meat-Eating Sponge Found In Deep Sea

## Sagan

?1352413853 

A new carnivore shaped like a candelabra has been spotted in deep ocean waters off California's Monterey Bay. 

The meat-eating species was dubbed the "harp sponge," so-called  because its structure resembles a harp or lyre turned on its side. 

A team from the Monterey Bay Research Aquarium Institute in Moss  Landing, Calif., discovered the sponge in 2000 while exploring with a  remotely operated vehicle. The sponges live nearly 2 miles (3.5  kilometers) beneath the ocean's surface. 

"We were just amazed. No one had ever seen this animal with their  own eyes before," said Lonny Lundsten, an invertebrate biologist at the  research institute and one of the first to see the harp sponge.  

Researchers later collected two sponges and made video observations  of 10 more. Comparison with other carnivorous sponges confirmed that  Chondrocladia lyra, the sponge's scientific name, was a new species and  revealed some interesting insights into the sponge's life cycle. The  results of the analysis were published Oct. 18 in the journal  Invertebrate Biology. 
 More at link including video. 
http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/3752...e-species.html

----------


## Ironman

As a musician, that animal really creeps me out.

----------


## Anteros

That's just my new and improved mega trident.  ::D:

----------


## Denise



----------


## Antidote

I'm rather creeped out.

----------

